# WorldMark: can you still transfer credits between parties?



## LisaH (Jan 5, 2010)

I have not done so for a long time. Just wondering if this practice is still allowed.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 5, 2010)

LisaH said:


> WorldMark: can you still transfer credits between parties?
> 
> I have not done so for a long time. Just wondering if this practice is still allowed.



Yes, I transferred some just before Christmas.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 5, 2010)

Good to know! Is there any fee involved? Thanks!


----------



## LLW (Jan 5, 2010)

LisaH said:


> Good to know! Is there any fee involved? Thanks!



No fee is charged for transferring credits between owners.


----------

